# Another 12 brute build



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Another one in the record books! FireKev90's bike just finished!

2012 green EPS brute force 750
RDC Rad
MIMB 12+ Brute Snorkels 
RDC 2" lift
Gold Primary/Red Secondary
Swaybar Removed
Shocks @ stock height
OL2 28's S/W on M20 Kore 


I didn't do a fan switch this time around...just trying it without one. Doesn't seem to need it yet, this rad seems bigger than the 05-11...we will see!

These are teaser pics...gotta pic up wheels and tires


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks awesome!!!! is the sway Bar removal worth it?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I have had mine removed for like 4 years and love it...gives more flex in ruts and articulation but I wouldn't advise it if your a fast paced trail rider as I can feel it wanna roll more then slide and btw good job Ricky on build I know it looks good and I won't even have to see it lol...us Florida boys just know each other


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks brandon! You know it's always nothing but the best! I wouldn't let it roll out of the garage lookin a mess!

Swaybar always comes off for my builds, big difference in articulation. 

Do it at your own risk! IT absolutely wants to roll more, but you get a lot more flex out of it and it doesn't kill you riding over ruts!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Updated: added more pics, it's "done" just have to do fuel tank vent I forgot that

15.75" GC

See why I was pissed about my canned ham having 12" on 29's...

I'm only 2" higher than this with a 6" lift!!!!!


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

looks good !! and swaybars are for sissys! i took mine off a while ago


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Great job. The bike looks great and should perform great also. The new front shape is growing on me. Those wheels are the best looking ones out right now. The only change I would make would be to paint/powdercoat/rhino-line those silver racks black. But it looks sick just like it is. Top notch work. Your snorkel job looks steller too.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

that thing looks nasty!! love the choice of OL2's .....great snork and rad rack job!


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

The snorkels look amazing!!!! I wish you guys lived closer LOL I wanna snorkel my bike so bad I've read the MIMB 12+ thread a million times I'm just a nancy cause I've never done snorkels ever LOL


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

That is clean! What is the band-looking thing around the snorkels to hold them together? I need to do a little work on mine to get them straighter and keep them together.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!

The band is just a thick piece of velcro strip from home depot, comes in like a 25ft roll I just cut a little 12" section every time I do snorkels. It doesn't need them just keeps it all together nicely.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Cool, thanks. I'm going to see if I can find some of that velcro for mine.


----------



## Firekev90 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for all your work brother i had a lot of fun helping you out, couldnt ask for a better turn out in our small time frame!!!! cant wait to break this filthy girl in next weekend with you!!! You da Man Jrpro!! next on the list HMF exhaust/ backrest/ audio !


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Good looking bike!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Did you have to take a Sim out when you changed the springs?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

duckincrazy92 said:


> Did you have to take a Sim out when you changed the springs?


No, I didn't mess with deflection. It was within spec



Firekev90 said:


> Thanks for all your work brother i had a lot of fun helping you out, couldnt ask for a better turn out in our small time frame!!!! cant wait to break this filthy girl in next weekend with you!!! You da Man Jrpro!! next on the list HMF exhaust/ backrest/ audio !


No prob dude, lots of fun is going to be had!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'm going to check mine I think its loose cause in high if I get it in a bind it it chirps


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

That's normal. Don't ride mud at all in high. Low only. How many hrs on the belt? I replace em quite often


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Its got like 10 hours. I still want to check the deflection just to be sure. I guess I'm paranoid


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

duckincrazy92 said:


> Its got like 10 hours. I still want to check the deflection just to be sure. I guess I'm paranoid


Just don't ride in high in the mud. Trails only...

And my 'fix' for a loose belt is to replace it. I don't mess with deflection much. I set it for a brand new belt and when that belt gets too loose I replace it.

It's easier to replace a belt once than mess with deflection twice (you have to set it for the loose belt, then again for the new belt)


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

That makes since. You reckon that belts stretched already?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

duckincrazy92 said:


> That makes since. You reckon that belts stretched already?


If you rode in the mud in high it could have 10 seconds on it and could be shot.

I bet it's fine though, just ride in low...keep an extra belt with you!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Alright I appreciate the input


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

How's that gold do?


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Very clean job bud. Looks great.


----------



## Leelord337 (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks awesome! Reminds me of the brute I saw at my local kawi dealer  looks like a fun ride


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Gold/red does great!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I got almond red and it does okay.I got 30 backs


----------

